# Forum Layout/Theme/Skin/Look/Whatever else you call it!



## Trouts!

Not been a member long, but I've been searching the WR forums for months in order to find answers to my questions, and this place truly rocks! 

My problem is it's so jam-packed that I easily get lost. 

For example: open any sub-forum and look at the list of threads. And you're bombarded with 10 different shades of blue, a thousand little icons, wordswordswords (most of which you don't need), and so on.

It gives me a headache tbh.

Now, I know that this is nothing to do with WR itself- the problem lies in the forum style, which I _think_ is the default style for the vBulletin software(?), which I reckon is ugly and a bit out of date! O)

I would love the choice of a lighter, more minimalist style. Something that doesn't hurt me.

It wouldn't have to "supercede" the current style, that's what the chooser box in the bottom left is there for.

I think it might make the forums a little friendlier and easy to use 

What do people think/say? This is just what I'd suggest as a newbie


----------



## Stiklas

I have to say that I have alwyas liked the WR style, for it's soothing, non-obtrusive blue collors and the outstanding amount of information given to you in each page... In other words for the same reasons you hate it... Sorry Trouts!

I like the amount of info we are "bombarded" with on every page particulary, because it allows me to visually sort, pick, and jump in virtually any order. Yes, it takes a little getting used-to, and I do get lost sometimes (it usually brings me to interesting discussions I otherwise wouldin't have found ), but I can not immagne a better way to organise such a massive amount of info... In fact, I think the forums are very friendly and easy to use, which is not something I can say about some other forums I visit... 

The only thing I disslike is the envelope icons in front of threads- I find it confusing that the closed envelopes are the "read" ones, and the opened ones are "unread", as I am a very visual person...

Anyway, I think it would be very frustrating for many members to re-learn or get used to a completely new look to WR at this point. (Especially to those of us that find it pleasing this way...)

Let's wait to see what others, and particulary the senior members/administrators will say...


----------



## Trouts!

Stiklas said:


> Anyway, I think it would be very frustrating for many members to re-learn or get used to a completely new look to WR at this point. (Especially to those of us that find it pleasing this way...)



I know, and I wouldn't want to take that away from people  I also understand why you like it. I just find it offputting...

which is why I suggest a different theme is installed as an _alternative_.

Themes are pretty easy to install on vBulletin (having seen done it before), and there are plenty of free options available. Then I could use that little box in the bottom left and pick it  and it wouldn't upset those who like WR how it is.


----------



## Stiklas

That would work. Now let's just get the administrators in on it...


----------



## Trouts!

Yay!  I convinced you! (kind of...)

And what you said about ease of use - that's true. Maybe my problem is with the not-very-modern design? I don't know, but something lighter, perhaps more minimalist would be great as an option.


----------



## avok

I agree with you Trouts. I want a new look, something charming and refreshing on WRF. Even, being able to choose different colours, shapes, icons would just be influential. And the spring is coming hmmm.


----------



## Trouts!

I was thinking about this: there are websites that do free vB skins, I'll go find some examples at some point.


----------



## mkellogg

I am pretty tired of vB's default skin. What bothers me most is that it looks exactly like so many other forums out there that use vB's default skin.

I _think _that I can upload a new skin without having to modify much on the site.  Trouts, pick out a skin that you like.  I'll try it (without changing the default skin).  If it is easy to install and doesn't crash the server, we can put a few more up, and maybe even change the default skin someday.

Mike


----------



## DesertCat

I'm not Trouts but I'm all for Vision Purpel (sic).


----------



## danielfranco

Dark Fantasy looks cool. Pretty please.
D


----------



## Trouts!

I would try that Simplicity one.

I wouldn't try Dark fantasy for one simple reason... Dark!

Simplicity is a bit washed out though... we'd have to test a few skins


----------



## Kibramoa

My two cents:  Misty Style: not too busy, just a little bit more color.


----------



## mgwls

mkellogg said:


> Trouts, pick out a skin that you like.
> 
> Mike



The style used by the forum you linked us to itself is very nice. Even if it's quite similar to the current style of this forum, the yellowish and darker blue tones of colour used make it look great.


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry for the late reply to this thread.  I just checked the ones you listed and uploaded the 3.6.8 version of "Simplicity".  I realized that it is going to be much more difficult than simply uploading new skins for you all to use.  I have customized many of the templates and I would have to redo the customization for EACH of the new skins.  Now I understand why people complain about vBulletin's style system.

So, let's restart this discussion after 3.7 finally comes out in another month or two.  I am interested in finding a new skin, but it seems that we will have to find one skin instead of multiple ones.


----------



## Trouts!

Ouch!

I'd not realised vB did that, I used to use Invision Power Board and we didn't really have any problems.

Thanks for having a go though


----------

